# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Question about a girl I know

## Cr779

Hi, as a guy this is the first time I've posted in the women's hair loss section. To sum things up I noticed I was going through MPB around October, since then I've become VERY aware of people's hair. And like some kind of sick joke I also noticed that my friend, who I care a great deal about, is either loosing or has a receded hairline. She looks great with her hair down and I can't tell at all, but when she has it pulled back she's a norwood 2 with thin hair filling in the temples. I have no idea how hair loss for women works so I figured this would be a good place to ask.

Is her hair going to recede more? Or do women loose their hair in a different pattern? Or could it just stay where it is now?

Could it be because she always has her hair pulled back with a hair band pulling it back?

What could she do to help it?

The worst part is I can't say anything to her because we both kinda like each other but aren't dating yet, I think it would kill her if I said anything. It confuses me though because it's only noticeable when pulled back, but she wears her hair pulled back 9 times out of 10. I would have figured she would avoid that as women are usually more conscious of their looks. It makes me wonder if she doesn't notice her hairline, but somehow i can't see that being the case.

----------


## Tracy C

> Could it be because she always has her hair pulled back with a hair band pulling it back?


 If she pulls her hair back tight all the time, absolutely.  If she is pulling it back tightly, the best thing for her to do is to stop doing that before that loss becomes permanent and gets worse.  That hair might grow back if it's not too late.

Women usually do not loose their temple hair but some women do.  I know women who always wear their hair pulled back tightly all the time - and have done so for decades.  They look like they are almost Norwood III's now.

----------


## mpb47

That may be something else than normal balding as that does not sound like what happens to girls. I had a friend in undergrad that was loosing her hair and it was quite different than what happens to us guys. She was thinning (not balding) all over the top of her but her hair upfront was perfect. She had more confidence and swagger than me or probably any guy here. She could even joke about it and said we would have a contest to see which of us would be balder in 20 years .

With that said you should probably say NOTHING about it unless she brings it up first. Even if you mean well, women will often misinterpret what you say and think you are trying to insult her. Don't ask how I know that !
Good luck with your friend....

----------


## Tracy C

mpb47,

Female hair loss patterns vary quite a bit.  Some women do bald in a pattern similar to men, though not exactly an identicle pattern.  If you could see my Mom and her sisters, you would likely be shocked at the similarity of their hair loss patterns to the common male hair loss pattern.

----------


## mpb47

I am sorry about your family and that must be very tough to deal with. I think that is pretty rare though as other women I have seen were closer to the way my friend 's pattern. What is the treatment? Anti androgen's?

----------


## Tracy C

A very sad truth is that 40% of those suffering with hair loss are women.  The reason so many people do not know that is because society has forced shame on women who suffer with hair loss and as a result women suffer in secret.  I do believe the pattern my mother and aunts suffer with is the rarest pattern.  But it is clearly not unknown.  Look at the bottom right of this chart from the American Hair Loss Association.

----------


## mpb47

Are you talking about Frontal? That looks like recession to me and yes I guess it is pretty rare. Has your family had their test levels checked?

And yes I know firsthand that it is much more common that people realize. I work out of 3 different branch offices. My homebase office  is 98% women with just a handful of guys. Right now there are at least 4 of my female coworkers with thinning in the back. As far as shame goes, just remember much of that is just seeds planted in your mind. Something negative you heard in the past you are still carrying with you. I know as I was bothered by things said way back in school. It is much easier said that done, but try not to let fear control you. That is what I am working through right now.

----------

